# Neck pain



## Landazar (Jan 25, 2010)

during long road cycling rides (3-4 hours) I'm starting to feel pain on my neck (as if its hard to raise my head up) does this mean I need to change the handlebars so they're a little higher and a tiny bit closer for my hands? ( changed the altitude of it not the actual handlebars spear. )

I think I lowered it a bit to get an easier access to the dropbars which was uncomfortable before for my hands.

can anyone aid me with this ? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jjmstang (May 8, 2009)

If the pain started when you lowered the bars then raise them and see if the pain goes away.Do you really spend that much time in the drops? Probably not. Raise the bars and ride pain free.


----------



## moriatesg (Nov 30, 2009)

jjmstang said:


> If the pain started when you lowered the bars then raise them and see if the pain goes away.Do you really spend that much time in the drops? Probably not. Raise the bars and ride pain free.



Get a pro bike fit!! See if your angles are right and go from there. There is usually a simple solution. One question, did you just start riding 4-5 hours?


----------

